# All Digests for Newsletter 2998



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 6, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Easter is Coming
Amigurumi Pug Keychain (C)
Caron Donut
Dominant versus Non-dominate
Help with sleeve instructions
Everyday Mens Knits pattern correction
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Bind off tip.
Knit the knits and purl the purls...
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Yet another light pink cardigan
Cillia Pullover (Test Knit)
little girl mouse
Almost done with the body!
Jacket pattern for myself
Baby's Watermelon Sweater K
Crochet Baby shawl
After thought on my MotherÃ¢ÂÂs Roses - JP
Baby blanker(c)
another cable
Scarf (C) and Hat (K)
Knit hat
Sox Progress 4 2day.....
Made this purse for a friend
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

What would you call these?
Count Backwards From 100 Game
Wooden floors HELP
kk's Tuesday Tummy Torture
Stoats
Ignore?
never knew LOL
For Croc wearers.
Update on Natalie
And yet more silliness from the Ugly Otter
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Baby Dress For Sale
3 Skeins Red Heart RETRO Stripes
ISO Yarn Bee, Rustic Romantic, color Window Ivy
Knitted and Felted Toys. SOLD Thankyou!
*Links and Resources*

HXGN Shawl (K)
April Flowers Baby Blanket CAL (C)
Baby's Day Out Ensemble, 6-24 mos (K)
Lyrist Shawl (K)
Learn how to make k3tog
Earrach Cardigan for Women, XS-3X (C)


----------

